

Washboard: Quarters for laundry delivered monthly - HectorRamos
http://washboard.co

======
zachlipton
This actually isn't a joke? I got to the point where it asks for a credit card
number, seriously expecting (hoping maybe?) for a "Haha!" message, and yet...

It's like someone read the New York Magazine Article “Let’s, Like, Demolish
Laundry” ([http://nymag.com/news/features/laundry-
apps-2014-5/](http://nymag.com/news/features/laundry-apps-2014-5/)) and
completely missed the point.

~~~
minimaxir
I would not be surprised if they already have $1M seed funding. You can't just
create quarters out of thin air, after all!

~~~
felixgallo
another company got here first: [https://screen.yahoo.com/first-citywide-
change-bank-2-000000...](https://screen.yahoo.com/first-citywide-change-
bank-2-000000534.html)

------
noonespecial
So, you give it a credit card number and it gives you _cash_? What could go
wrong there?

I know its not much cash but still... brass balls to run that one.

------
jcrawfordor
I live in bumfuck NM and both laundromats in my town use stored value cards.
Are we far more progressive than I'd thought?

~~~
sandmansandine
You are, I live in ABQ and the two by me are still quarters. Stored value
would be much nicer.

------
space-widget
First CitiWide Laundry Change Bank

------
Severian
What laundromat doesn't have a change machine available?

~~~
guan
Many apartment building laundry rooms don’t have one.

~~~
kevinpacheco
Are there any statistics about this? In my southern Brooklyn neighborhood,
which is on the cutting edge of approximately nothing, the laundry rooms in
all three apartment buildings I've lived in converted from coin payments to
stored-value cards in the mid-2000s.

~~~
guan
Before they switched to cards, did they have a coin change machine?

My own building was only built in the 2000s and has a single coin operated
machine. It was also fairly cheap. I suspect that many conversions are funded
and operated by an outside vendor.

